# Plastisol transfers pros and cons



## LrenzM (May 15, 2020)

What are the pros and cons?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Big question, as compared to what? There used to be a thread with this same title in Diary of a Newbie forum but it's not stickied anymore.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LrenzM said:


> Plastisol transferss


You are asking a wide range of simple questions, seemingly to increase your post count so you can place a classified ad.

Please stop.

I have removed most of your posts asking simple questions. If you really want to know the answers, use our search at the top of the page. ALL of your questions are easily found there.


----------

